
NASA to soon end active efforts to restore contact with Opportunity - tshannon
https://spacenews.com/nasa-to-soon-end-active-efforts-to-restore-contact-with-opportunity/
======
helpfulcorn
What a missed Opportunity

In all seriousness I think it's always a shame when probes, rovers, etc go
offline. It's always exciting and wonderful to me when things last vastly
longer than their initial mission objectives... but even then it never seems
long enough.

